# Sick Serpae Tetra



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi folks!

I haven't been here in a long time. My boyfriend's facing a problem with one of his Serpae Tetras. It keeps sinking to the bottom of the tank and looks like he needs to be in constant movement so that it doesnt sink. What could it be? His water parameters are fine, ammonia 0, nitrites 0 and nitrates 5 ppm. Just pH is low (6.4). Could it be because of pH? He is the only fish showing the symptoms, the others are fine.

Please let me know if you can think of anything that might be causing it.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not pH. 6.4 is ok for tetras.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, it could be badly constipated, or have a deflated swimbladder, or have a gutful of heavy worms or rocks it ate. It's probably not that last option. In either of the first two, all you can really practically do is wait. It's possible to treat such a small fish for these things, but not easy, and they eventually usually correct themselves.


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks guys! I guess we'll have to wait then...


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

we've had several species of tretras do that in the last week and they all have died::sad: i lost two female guppies to the same thing. we thought it was some sorta bacterial thing so when we noticed it doing that we put the fish out of its missery to prevent a further infection just to be safe.. just keep an eye on it and if it does pass away get it out of the tank as soon as possible to keep the other fish from eating it in case it s a bacterial thing.

good luck with your serpae


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok, I will, thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

I'd just like to say that I use to have a Sepae Tetra. My Raoul did the same thing. He died.

-Tessa.


----------

